# I want one of these



## jaybett (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;vIJINiK9azc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIJINiK9azc[/video]

Jay


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bought a few little helicopters, but this is so much cooler. 

Stefan


----------



## tk59 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been seeing these at the local mall recently. The kids stand there mesmerized by the things. I still haven't pulled the trigger though.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I've been seeing these at the local mall recently. The kids stand there mesmerized by the things. I still haven't pulled the trigger though.



The trigger of your BB gun as you shoot that thing out of the sky in the middle of the mall?


----------



## Rotary (Dec 14, 2011)

Sounds a lot safer than the little toy helicopter that I'm not allowed to use anymore since accidentally bonking my 86 year old mother in law in the head with it. :angel2:


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> The trigger of your BB gun as you shoot that thing out of the sky in the middle of the mall?


That's cold, man. Provoking children... Anyway, you apparently have no idea what level of violence kids are capable of, not to mention their parents.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> The trigger of your BB gun as you shoot that thing out of the sky in the middle of the mall?



Good one JC. That's going to be my happy image for the day 

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 14, 2011)

I came so close to buying one of these for my brother. Gah!


----------



## bcrano (Dec 14, 2011)

When I lived in London in the early thousands there was a shop that sold only toy blimps. Super cool heavy duty parts. Will try and find pictures.


----------

